# Is this bacon cured...



## derag2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Put this in pops brine for 13 days..  I pulled it out and there's a few pieces that have this redish pink meat...  I agitated the bucket pulled the pieces up and down in the bucket to mix and move the brine around the meat every other day...,http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x102/Derag2/smoking/1028161910.jpg


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks fine to me.   The grey spots are from the oxygen in the water

Cured meat turns red.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2016)

If it were in for 13 days, it's cured.   The meat touching each other or the sides of the contIner will also cause bright or dark spots.  

Dry it a bit a smoke away


----------



## derag2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks guys...  I thought it was fine just double checking....  It will get smoked Tommorow....


----------

